# Probleme mit Installation von Kile



## kleinerEskimo (29. März 2006)

Hallo ihr da draußen,

so langsam aber sicher kann ich nicht mehr

Ich versuche in Mandrake 10.1 das Tool "Kile" zu installieren, jedoch funktioniert das nicht, weil "_Configure Error: Can't find X includes._".  Also habe ich gesucht, was will der von mir Ergebnis: ich brauche noch das Xorg-devel Package, dessen rpm ich inzwischen runtergeladen habe. Beim installieren dieses Paketes über RPMDrake kam die Fehlermeldung "libpng fehlt", also habe ich dieses rpm runtergeladen. Dessen Installation wiederum hat gemeckert, dass "zlib fehlt", also habe ich mir noch dieses rpm besorgt.

Dieses letzte rpm hat bei der Installation über RPMDrake auch über etwas gemeckert, aber über die Kommandozeile hat es funktioniert. Nachfolgend dann auch libpng und xorg.
Nur bei ./configure für Kile kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung "Can't find X includes"  

Hinweis: Habe Xorg genommen, weil ich in einem Forum gelesen habe, dass Mdk 10.1 Xorg und nicht XFree nimmt.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen

Danke


----------

